# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  दोस्तों बताए .........वेस्ट इंडीज या पाक, किसके साथ हैं आप...........

## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों ,
सभी भारतीय क्रिकेट फैन्स की तरह आपकी भी निगाहें आज मीरपुर में पाकिस्तान और वेस्ट इंडीज के बीच होने वाले वर्ल्ड कप क्वॉर्टर फाइनल पर लगी होंगी। इस मैच से यह फैसला होगा कि अगर भारत सेमीफाइनल में पहुंचता है (जिसकी उम्मीद हर भारतीय को है) तो वहां उसका मुकाबला किसके साथ होगा............. :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों 
लेकिन सवाल यह है कि भारतीय क्रिकेटप्रेमी सेमीफाइनल में अपनी टीम का मुकाबला किस टीम के साथ चाहते हैं। इसी पर यह निर्भर होगा कि वे मीरपुर के मैच में किसके साथ होंगे- पाकिस्तान के या वेस्ट इंडीज क........... :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों ,
वैसे जो लोग क्रिकेटिंग सेंस से काम लेंगे, वे निश्चित रूप से चाहेंगे कि भारत के सामने वेस्ट इंडीज हो। वेस्ट इंडीज के मौजूदा फॉर्म को देखते हुए वह पाकिस्तान की तुलना में कमतर प्रतिद्वंद्वी होगा। टीम इंडिया अपने आखिरी ग्रुप मैच में वेस्ट इंडीज को आसानी से मात दे चुकी है और उसके खिलाफ वह बेहद आत्मविश्वास के साथ मैदान में उतरेगी। हमारे स्पिनर भज्जी और अश्विन भी अपने सामने वेस्ट इंडीज के बल्लेबाजों को देख कर खुश होंगे। इसलिए क्रिकेट का तर्क तो यही कहता है कि भारत के लिए सेमीफाइनल में वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ खेलना बेहतर होगा और इसलिए पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ मैच में भारतीयों को उसी का साथ देना चाहिए............... :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों 
वैसे अगर देखे तो पाकिस्तान का पलड़ा भारी है ....

वर्ल्ड कप के पहले क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में आज पूर्व चैंपियन पाकिस्तान और वेस्ट इंडीज के बीच मीरपुर के शेरे बंगाल नैशनल स्टेडियम में मुकाबला होगा। कागजों में पाकिस्तान का पलड़ा भारी है , जबकि कैरिबियाई टीम को उलटफेर की उम्मीद है। पाकिस्तानी टीम बेहतरीन फॉर्म में चल रही है। उसकी बॉलिंग खासकर रंग में है , जबकि वेस्ट इंडीज खिलाडि़यों की चोटों से परेशान है। पाकिस्तान का पलड़ा इस मैच में भारी है............ :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: लय पकड़ रही अफरीदी ऐंड कंपनी 
दोस्तों सच तो ये है कि आज स्पॉट फिक्सिंग और आंतरिक कलह से परेशान पाकिस्तानी टीम पहले क्वॉर्टर में जीत हासिल करके सेमीफाइनल का टिकट पक्का करने के इरादे से नैशनल स्टेडियम में उतरेगी। वर्ल्ड कप में अपनी शुरुआत अंडरडॉग के रूप में करने वाली अफरीदी की टीम ने रफ्तार पकड़ ली है। टीम अब तक किसी विवाद में पड़े बिना खिताब जीतने के अपने अभियान की तरफ चुपचाप बढ़ रही है। लीग राउंड में अपने छह मैचों में से पांच मैच जीतकर पाकिस्तान ग्रुप बी में टॉप पर रहा है। इस एशियाई टीम को अक्सर बहुत टैलेंट , लेकिन गैरजिम्मेदार खिलाडि़यों का दल कहा जाता है। पाकिस्तान को सिर्फ न्यूजीलैंड ने जोरदार झटका दिया। रॉस टेलर की अगुवाई वाली किवी टीम ने पाकिस्तान को बड़ी हार से मात दी थी। मगर अपने आखिरी मैच में पाकिस्तान ने जोरदार वापसी की और वर्ल्ड कप में ऑस्ट्रेलिया का विजय अभियान रोक दिया। 34 मैचों के बाद ऑस्ट्रेलिया को हार का सामना करना पड़ा। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: पाक बैटिंग ऑर्डर पर दबाव 
दोस्तों ,
पाकिस्तान की ओर से अब तक टेस्ट कप्तान मिस्बाह उल हक , उमर अकमल और यूनुस खान ने बल्लेबाजी में अच्छा प्रदर्शन किया है। युवा असद शफिक ने अब तक अपने दोनों मैचों में प्रभावित किया है और 124 की औसत से रन बनाए , लेकिन पाकिस्तान की सलामी बल्लेबाजी जोड़ी चिंता का कारण है। मोहम्मद हफीज और अहमद शहजाद दोनों पाकिस्तान को अच्छी शुरूआत दिलाने में विफल रहे हैं , जिससे मध्यक्रम पर दबाव आ जाता है। कामरान अकमल भी अच्छा प्रदर्शन नहीं कर पा रहे हैं , जबकि अफरीदी भी बल्ले से नाकाम रहे हैं। वह छह मैचों में केवल 65 रन बना पाए हैं। 

कप्तान को क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में फॉर्म में लौटने की उम्मीद होगी। पाकिस्तानी बल्लेबाजी अब तक दबाव झेलने में कामयाब नहीं रही है। न्यूजीलैंड ने इस साबित किया है। अफरीदी ने हालांकि अपनी फिरकी का जादू बिखेरा है और वह 17 विकेट के साथ फिलहाल टूर्नामेंट के सबसे सफल गेंदबाज हैं। तेज गेंदबाज उमर गुल ने भी 13 विकेट चटकाए हैं। टीम को हालांकि गुल के तेज गेंदबाजी जोड़ीदार पर फैसला करना होगा। शोएब अख्तर अपनी सर्वश्रेष्ठ फॉर्म में नहीं हैं , जबकि वहाब रियाज ने ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ छह ओवर में एक विकेट की एवज में 39 रन खर्च कर दिए थ.................। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: वेस्ट इंडीज का औसत प्रदर्शन 
दोस्तों,
दूसरी तरफ वर्ल्ड कप में वेस्ट इंडीज का सफर औसत रहा। वह ग्रुप बी में छह मैचों में तीन जीतों के साथ चौथे स्थान पर रहा। कैरिबियाई टीम सिर्फ बेहतर रन रेट के कारण बांग्लादेश को पीछे छोड़कर क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में पहुंचने में कामयाब रही , जिसके भी छह पॉइंट थे। वेस्ट इंडीज ने कमजोर समझी जाने वाली टीमों हॉलैंड , आयरलैंड , बांग्लादेश के खिलाफ जीत हासिल की , जबकि भारत , साउथ अफ्रीका और इंग्लैंड ने उसे पटकनी दी। साउथ अफ्रीका ने तो वेस्ट इंडीज को कोई मौका ही नहीं दिया था , जबकि इंग्लैंड और भारत के खिलाफ मजबूत स्थिति में आने के बाद उसने मैच गंवाया। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: भाग्यशाली मैदान 
दोस्तों,
कैरिबियाई टीम के तेज गेंदबाज केमार रॉश और पूर्व कप्तान क्रिस गेल बीमारी और पेट की मांसपेशियों में खिंचाव के कारण भारत के खिलाफ अहम मैच में नहीं खेल पाए थे। दोनों के क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में खेलने की उम्मीद है। कैरिबियाई टीम को अपनी बल्लेबाजी और गेंदबाजी को लेकर भी संघर्ष करना पड़ा है। हालांकि शेरे बंगला स्टेडियम वेस्ट इंडीज ने लिए भाग्यशाली रहा है और उसने लीग मैच में यहां बांग्लादेश को सिर्फ 58 रन पर ढेर करने के बाद नौ विकेट की आसान जीत दर्ज की थी। भारत के खिलाफ तेज गेंदबाज रामपाल ने शानदार प्रदर्शन किया था , जबकि स्पिनर देवेंद्र बीशू भी अच्छी फॉर्म में हैं। अगर रॉश इस मैच में खेलेंगे तो रामपाल के साथ उनकी जोड़ी पाकिस्तान के लिए घातक साबित हो सकती है। इसके अलावा वेस्ट इंडीज को क्रिस गेल और किरोन पोलार्ड से धमाकेदार पारी की उम्मीद होगी। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विश्व विजेता को हरा कर वापस घर भेजने पर और टीम इंडिया को विश्व कप की दौड़ में पहली सीढ़ी पार करने की हार्दिक बधाई, दोस्तों आप सभी की दुआएं रंग लायीं , हम सब एक बार फिर से दुआ करें कि भारत की जीत का  यह विजय रथ विश्व कप जीतने तक अनवरत रूप से चलता रहे ! *

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*पाकिस्तान के साथ मैच में भारत के पास घरेलु मैदान पर खेलने लाभ भी होगा और दबाव भी!
वैसे विशव कप मैं तो पकिस्तान भारत के हाथों पिटा ही पिटा है,, सहवाग और  युवराज.. बाकी मैचों में चले न चले लेकिन पाकिस्तान कि अच्छी कुटाई करते  हैं हर बार..
और इस बार भारतीय टीम अच्छे फॉर्म में खेल रही है..
और पाकिस्तान के ऊपर इस बात का दबाव होगा कि अगर वो हारकर अपने देश गए तो  उनके देशवासी बहुत बुरी तरह से उन पर गलियों कि बोछार करेंगे और उनके घर पर  पाठवाव वगैरह भी हो सकता है,,

मुझे लगता है मैच बहुत ही  रोमांचक और बल्लेबाजों का मैच होगा.. गेंदबाजों  की पिटाई होगी ! 


*

----------


## great_brother

> *पाकिस्तान के साथ मैच में भारत के पास घरेलु मैदान पर खेलने लाभ भी होगा और दबाव भी!
> वैसे विशव कप मैं तो पकिस्तान भारत के हाथों पिटा ही पिटा है,, सहवाग और  युवराज.. बाकी मैचों में चले न चले लेकिन पाकिस्तान कि अच्छी कुटाई करते  हैं हर बार..
> और इस बार भारतीय टीम अच्छे फॉर्म में खेल रही है..
> और पाकिस्तान के ऊपर इस बात का दबाव होगा कि अगर वो हारकर अपने देश गए तो  उनके देशवासी बहुत बुरी तरह से उन पर गलियों कि बोछार करेंगे और उनके घर पर  पाठवाव वगैरह भी हो सकता है,,
> 
> मुझे लगता है मैच बहुत ही  रोमांचक और बल्लेबाजों का मैच होगा.. गेंदबाजों  की पिटाई होगी ! 
> 
> 
> *


 
आपने सही कहा मित्र ..............

----------

